# Are live bait guys kidding themselves? Or are lure fisherman dreaming?



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Whos' better, live bait or lure fisherman?

I'm


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Ringin' them up is the best.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Ringing?

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Live Ly's, spanish sardines, sigs, speedos all day long over artificials. Bigger fish and more hookups.

Mono inshore / Braid offshore


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MackMan said:


> Ringing?
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


Telephonin'


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Boat-Dude said:


> Live Ly's, spanish sardines, sigs, speedos all day long over artificials. Bigger fish and more hookups.
> 
> Mono inshore / Braid offshore


But who is more skilled? Lure guys!

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Sure the lure guy has to have more skill under the same fishing environment. Like fly fishing there is more skill involved indeed.

There is also skill in finding the bait every trip and getting the bait at all areas and depth, working a sabiki and/or throwing a net 8' - 10' - 12'. The part I like about live bait is price = free.

Yes more skill for lure guys. But you can spend a pile of money on lures.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> The part I like about live bait is price = free.
> 
> Yes more skill for lure guys. But you can spend a pile of money on lures.


Roger that on lures getting expensive. Just bought a triple jointed lure that uses a photo finish and looks just like a spanish sardine for $20. One mistake or one shark or Flipper grabbing your fish and there goes that money, where using live or dead bait only costs the 7 Strand leader and a treble hook.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Lures are definitely expensive.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

We use both on the ShurKetch and catch nice fish with both. We normally fish out 30 miles or so. Seems we get more fish with live or dead baits, but some of our largest catches have been lures. Problem, as stated before, is that one strike by a shark or King and a lost lure can cost you as much or more than a 5 lb box of sigs. Terry and Skip fish more with lures than the rest of us. Finding the fish is more concerning than type of bait for us!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I should have a school of LY's tattooed on my back. They have filled the freezer with food every year.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Boat-Dude said:


> I should have a school of LY's tattooed on my back. They have filled the freezer with food every year.


Haha that would be great.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Team live bait here... I love fishing lures, but when I want to win a tournament, or catch the biggest fish possible, live bait beats out lures all day, every day and 2x on Sunday. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> I should have a school of LY's tattooed on my back. They have filled the freezer with food every year.


Be my luck that I'd do that and then get mugged by a school of full grown Jack's first time I went swimming.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

kingfish501 said:


> Be my luck that I'd do that and then get mugged by a school of full grown Jack's first time I went swimming.


Hahahaha thata funny

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

John B. said:


> Team live bait here... I love fishing lures, but when I want to win a tournament, or catch the biggest fish possible, live bait beats out lures all day, every day and 2x on Sunday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Hence the greater skill of effective lure fisherman. Live bait just works. Its working for you. Lures gotta be brought to life and made convincing.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------

